# Werbung erzwingen



## SyneX (7. April 2004)

Hallo

also ich ahbe einen server und möchte Webspace anbieten. Da es einen Nutzen hat, möchte ich das Werbung erzwungen wird. Also, dass automatisch popups erscheinen. Nur wie mache ich das? Kann man jemand helfen?


Mfg
SyneX


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. April 2004)

Das ist nicht so einfach. Mit dem Apache hast Du die Möglichkeit einen festen Header und/oder Footer einzubauen, der immer mit angezeigt wird. 

Am einfachsten dürfte eine Weboberfläche zum HTML hochladen sein, die Dateien kann man modifizieren, bevor sie angezeigt werden 

Aber es ist eine Frage Deiner Geduld und evtl. des Geldes


----------



## SyneX (8. April 2004)

ok, ich werde mir dann erstmal apache näher anschauen  danke


----------

